# Help brute bogging when wet.



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I have an 09 750 that has snorkles and a full big gun exhaust. When I go into a hole. Shallow or deep when the bike gets a little wet it bogs down and won't go over 30mph. I have to stop and rev it up and wait for a little and it seems like it clears out and runs better. I check the air box and its dry.. what could be causing this?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

something electrical getting wet.


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

That's that I was thinking. I bought some grease. I'm just going to grease some connections today. 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dont forget the spark plug boots too.

just a dab will do.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> something electrical getting wet.


Agreed...and don't forget the spark plug boots when greasing


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Will do. Any other important ones to hit with some grease 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

FL.cowboy said:


> Will do. Any other important ones to hit with some grease
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


 
Any that can go under water...which is probably all. But remember, if they are a sealed low voltage connection...ones with rubber seals and small roundish pins, leave them alone or seal those on the outside with clear electrical-grade sylicone RTV.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

are you saying to motor is not turning up or running rought ,not allowing it to get over 30mph, or is the motor reveing normally an running smooth, but the bike will not run over 30, if so sounds like the belt may be getting wet an slipping


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

i dont think the belt is sliping. when i hit a puddle it sounds totally different. like it is onlt running on half power. then when i stop and rev it and wait till the rev sounds normal again it runs fine.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Spark plug boot, coil, tps, cdi....could be a number of things. Mine had something get wet on New Years and would only run on one cylinder for a minute till it dried out. I havnt done anything but wash it and put it up since I've been working.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## hemisareslow (Sep 19, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> Any that can go under water...which is probably all. But remember, if they are a sealed low voltage connection...ones with rubber seals and small roundish pins, leave them alone or seal those on the outside with clear electrical-grade sylicone RTV.


just out of curiosity....why can't you grease those....and


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ most people leave those alone because the grease can cause loss/blockage of electrical current due to it being low current already....too much grease may make it run poorly or not run at all. I do run grease in ALL of my connectors due to riding over airbox deep nearly every ride, and I run a bead of silicone around the airbox lid to keep water out......but I use just enough under the seat to make the connectors "tacky".

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

From my experience (and filthy's) di-electric EVERYTHING you can get to, before you start to have harness issues. I didn't do it when I got my bike and I really wish I did. I had to replace my harness...I was having similar issues and it was my fuel pump relay/wiring.


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

If i grease now should I be ok or has the damage been done. 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

FL.cowboy said:


> If i grease now should I be ok or has the damage been done.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


 Really just depends... how much mud/water has the bike already seen and how well was it cleaned after each ride. Do the back side (where the wires go in) of any of the connectors stay packed with dirt? .....I'm asking this because these are the things that cause corrosion to the harness, Kawi harnesses are not sealed worth a crap, just the like the motor and front diff also lmao. The two main areas that I see normally causing lots of problems as far as corrosion is the bottom side of the fuse box and the wire input side of all the relay plugs at the back of your seat, most of the other stuff washes out decent when your washing the bike. You'll recognize the corrosion I'm referring to as green oxidation inside the connectors on the metal parts as well as around the ends of the wires where they are crimped into the connectors...and its not uncommon to have a wire literally just break off a connector if it gets corroded bad enough, I HAD ONE COME OFF MY FUEL PUMP RELAY A COUPLE MONTHS AGO!


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I am going to grease them first thing when I get off work. It shouldn't be to bad It only has 60 hours on the bike. It's been sunk once tho 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Buy you a can of electrical contact cleaner and spray them out before greasing them...just cleans the grit out. Can get it at walmart or any parts house

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Sounds like a wet belt to me.


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

But would a wet belt make it sound like its running on half power. And it could be a little puddle and it does it. 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I had the same issue (losing a cylinder) so i dialectic greased every fitting on my 05 brute n it still happened...a friend said the coils when under water could arc n cause the cylinder to drop out. I put silicone over the connections and have not had a problem since! Try that bro.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ya pretty sure that happened to me last ride. Going through the cooling pond amd tower trax, just died randomly about 1/2 way in the watter. Got lucky and the exhaust valve was closed and i didint screw nothen up but my coil is literally right under my seat, as in i take it off and there it is. I havent gotten around to greasing the whole bike yet but probably gonna takle it monday.

At least if u guys lose a cylinder its not catostrofic. For me it is lmao


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Silicone both coils. Ones is up front drivers side other is passenger middle of bike


----------



## Brute650 (Feb 25, 2010)

hey everyone i have been having the same problem i put the grease and still nothing, what r u talking about a coil and where is that can you put a pics please.


----------



## BIGCOUNTRY750 (Jun 23, 2009)

Something that happened to me and I chased my tail for weeks trying to figure out the problem

My bike would run fine until I hit water and it would start missing and try to die until I was out the water. I have always used conductive Di-eletric grease on my connections. I took all my connectors off my coils and put heat shrink on them and put them back on and it did the same thing.

I stripped all the plastics off the bike and started remvoing each connection looking for a bare wire or anything. Once I got to the front I removed my snorkels and low and behold the problem was found. My snorkels had been rubbing on the side of my front coil and rubbed it all the way down to bare coil being exposed. Changed it out and hit the creek and bammmm problem solved!!


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

Brute650 said:


> hey everyone i have been having the same problem i put the grease and still nothing, what r u talking about a coil and where is that can you put a pics please.


Follow ur spark plug wires from the motor back ad when u come to a plastic square box with two prongs....that's the coil. Use silicone and goober it enough to cover Ann exposed wires/connections.


----------



## FL.cowboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Litenyaup said:


> Follow ur spark plug wires from the motor back ad when u come to a plastic square box with two prongs....that's the coil. Use silicone and goober it enough to cover Ann exposed wires/connections.


will be doing this tomorrow when i get off shift.


----------



## Brute650 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey thanks I'm going to try this


----------



## MasterGator (Jan 30, 2012)

Did you find the solution to this? It really sounds like the belt is wet, maybe a leak in your belt snorkels?


----------

